# ACTRON 9175 ODB2 Code scanner -- is it a good one?



## boriska00 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at this ACTRON 9175 ODB2 code reader.
Is it a good one for general use (not professional mechanic).
All help is appreciated.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Actr...m14QQhashZitem170265489981QQitemZ170265489981

Thanks.


----------



## desertrat (Jun 4, 2007)

I have been looking at scan tools also. You might want to check out the Peake Scan Tool for BMWs sold by Bimmertools.com.

http://www.whatsyourconcept.com/shopCategories.asp?categoryID=143


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2007)

desertrat said:


> I have been looking at scan tools also. You might want to check out the Peake Scan Tool for BMWs sold by Bimmertools.com.
> 
> http://www.whatsyourconcept.com/shopCategories.asp?categoryID=143


Thanks for the plug!

boriska00 - please have a look at the article linked in my signature - "Everything you ever wanted to know about Peake Tools". There, you'll find information regarding your BMW's diagnostic system, and the differences between generic OBDII tools (like the Actron), and BMW-Specific tools from Peake Research.

If you have any questions, do not hesitate to contact me directly - [email protected]

Ken


----------

